# Cocotherapy coconut oil



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new to using coconut oil and have a few questions..I just picked some up for T-Sha cuz she's been going insane on her snout and eyes today. But question is can I put this stuff directly on there or no because it's so close to her mouth/eyes?? Should I give it to her daily...debating if I should call the vet to make sure it's ok since she has heart problems but I can't really see it affecting I just get so paranoid giving her anything!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What exactly is going on? Is she constantly rubbing her eyes & snout?


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Personally, unless you have a holistic vet I wouldn't ask them squat. They will only want to give you something they sell.
Now I put extra virgin coconut oil on my pets food daily. Just look up the benefits of coconut oil. There are tons! They contain the good fats so should not be a problem for her heart. I have heart problem and use coconut as a butter substitute.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

I did just put a call into them to make sure it is ok but I am not spending the money to bring her back there. She's already been there several times and they just keep telling me its allergies and she doesn't have ear infections or mites or fleas or anything at all! I did change her over to the Nutro natural grain free food that she loves incase it is food allergy but she will NOT leave her eyes alone (she woke me up at 3am) they are so raw I feel bad...and where her whiskers are on both sides she rubs all over the floor and goes to town with her paws at it..I've been giving her benedryl, no relief ...literally every 5 minutes shes scratching unless she manages to fall asleep


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That sounds like she's having an allergic reaction to something to be scratching & raw. My chi has severe allergies & she's been scratching quite a bit too, but I am managing it by giving moisturizing baths, rubbing coconut oil on her skin & Benedryl & Zirtec. Take a warm wash cloth & rub her eyes several times a day. I would find out about giving eye drops. Have you checked her teeth & gums to make sure there's not an infection with a tooth? If she's this bad, I would definitely take her to the vet for a look. Sounds like this baby is totally miserable. If this vet won't do anything, because she strongly believes it's allergies, I'd take her to a different vet!!

I just re-read your post!! Did she start itching this badly after you changed her over to the Nutro? Sounds like she's allergic to it!!


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

She's been scratching for months. It's almost like it comes and goes or doesn't go but isn't as bad. She was fine last month but the month before was bad. Then I switched her to science diet sensitive skin and it went away til now. And she started the nutro like 3 days ago so I doubt it would be that for her to be extremely itchy today? It's so frustrating...its def not her teeth she has grade 1..I'm still waiting for the vet to call back..I've already changed vets twice, she has really bad anxiety about being out so I'm very picky about where she goes and this is the only place she is semi ok. I wonder if it could be related to her heart disease/medicine hmm? My poor baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does sound like allergies. The food, has it all been chicken? Maybe switch to a lamb or red meat. Dairy related? Any treats with cheese or yogurt? Treats grain free too? My big dog has incontince problems. She can NOT eat any biscuits or grains. It's either freeze dried or I make dehydrated from raw. Good luck.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

It was chicken before so now I have her on the Nutro Fish and I also switched her biscuits from the prescription ID hypoallergenic to the grain free nutro ones so she's eating all the same. The only other thing I can think of would be the Greenie pill pockets I have to put her meds in twice a day. I don't know what else I could put them in that she would take it or would be okay for her?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you given consideration to a completely raw diet at all?

I'd bet London to a brick that ZiwiPeak and raw meaty bones etc. would be wonderful for her, and dare I say, may even cure her of all her woes.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

You know I've never even heard of feeding dogs raw until I joined this forum! Lol sounds interesting...my only concern would be..When she eats something that isn't her kibble I think she gets so excited and doesn't chew it she just gulps in down. 

However, I did talk to her vet about giving her the coconut oil a few days ago and they told me no! Well I said screw this and have been applying it topically to all her raw spots (just not giving it to her orally since her heart problems and vet said no). And it's a miracle!!!! Inflammation has already gone down, her eyes almost look back to normal minus the no fur still..yay!!! She barely scratches I am so excited and a big thanks to all of you who recommended this 

Between grain free food/biscuits and CocoTherapy she finally isn't miserable anymore! TY everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

